# lesco lawn mower



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Son is looking for walk behind mower. Needs something to fit through fence gates on residential yards. Smallest gates measure 42". Saw a Lesco. Any good?


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

whats the budget, and when u get into bigger mowers if they are used who used it a mow crew which means lots of hours on it.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

He's looking at used 32" but hasn't got the details. His budget is 1-2,000. Never heard of Lesco. Wondered if they are good.


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

if it has been taken care of its a place to start, get up on lawnsite.com


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> He's looking at used 32" but hasn't got the details. His budget is 1-2,000. Never heard of Lesco. Wondered if they are good.


Lesco is a brand that was bought by John Deere and discontinued. Mixed reputation for parts ability. Not my knowledge, but per a friend of my brother's who has a landscaping/plowing business in upstate NY.


----------

